
Have you ever printed a boarding pass? - kilian
http://bbryson.com/bill/2007/10/12/have-you-ever-printed-a-boarding-pass/
======
kilian
Not a single person making a fuss about a "non-standard" boarding pass is
something I wouldn't have guessed at all. Happiness all around :)

~~~
danilocampos
Oh, for sure. I started reading this and kept waiting for the part where he
gets tackled by TSA or something. Terr'ist boarding pass, can be used as a
weapon, or something.

Faith in US travel restored by 1%.

~~~
city41
This happened almost 4 years ago though. The TSA has gotten a lot more jaded
and hated since then. I'd be curious how something like this would go down
today.

~~~
hammock
Wow, did not realize this was from 2007.

~~~
pitdesi
My first clue was "logged into nwa.com"

------
evanw
It looks like we've broken his web server. Here's a cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:a4-v04...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:a4-v04rpBwcJ:bbryson.com/bill/2007/10/12/have-
you-ever-printed-a-boarding-
pass/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=encrypted.google.com)

~~~
sixtofour
And here's a working link to another site's reprint of the original:

[http://www.sott.net/articles/show/227456-Have-you-ever-
print...](http://www.sott.net/articles/show/227456-Have-you-ever-printed-a-
boarding-pass-)

------
mcantelon
tldr: Man prints out his boarding pass in large format. Delight ensues.

------
patrickk
It would also be cool if you printed your boarding pass to PDF, but instead of
printing a giant-sized version, loading it onto an Amazon Kindle and
presenting that at the gate. Test Amazon's claim of being just like paper to
the limit. Can't see why it wouldn't work.

~~~
ENOTTY
I don't think it'd work since every time I fly, TSA uses a marker to write on
my boarding pass...

~~~
rdtsc
It would work for TSA, might not work well for your kindle ;-)

I can see a smart-ass TSA agent seeing your kindle and nonchalantly mark it
with his permanent red marker, then in one fluid "kthxbye" motion give it back
to you and move on to the next person in line.

You'll complain but they'll just reply back with Amazon's marketing line "It's
just like paper!"

~~~
barrkel
Pro tip: the solvent in whiteboard markers will dissolve most permanent marker
marks; likewise whiteboard cleaner spray (though spray on a cloth rather than
on the Kindle).

~~~
rpledge
This is very true, I learned this yesterday when I accidentally picked up a
Sharpie instead of a whiteboard marker. Colouring over the mistake with a
whiteboard marker worked like a charm!

------
zem
the sad thing is that my first thought was "as a brown guy, there's no way i'd
ever dare to do that".

------
perokreco
The article is down, but on-topic, I know bunch of large airlines(EasyJet for
example) that let you present boarding pass on your smartphone so you do not
have to print it.

------
blahblahblah
Glad he had fun because that's kind of an expensive boarding pass. When I've
printed posters at Kinko's before, it usually comes out to about $40 for a 1
meter^2 poster.

------
rwmj
Reminds me when I printed a boarding pass in "2-up" mode. Of course the 2D
barcode on the pass was half-sized and none of their machines could read it.

------
davidmurphy
This makes me happy. =)

------
stretchwithme
good one. I love it when take something and muck around with our expectations
of it. Isn't that one thing art is supposed to do?

